

Tell YC: Thanks for Startup School - thomasswift

I'm not asking anything, I'm telling.<p>I just wanted to say thanks for organizing this event. Coming from outside the valley, it's a little harder to get access to learn from such high-profile people.<p>I had a wonderful time connecting with different people and hearing their stories and startups. Good luck to everyone I talked to that have YC interviews!<p>Thanks again YCombinator and everyone who made it possible. I had a great time and learned a lot.
======
langer
Great to see such a diverse mix of people - I met fellow Brits, people from
across the US and even someone who traveled over from New Zealand.

The line up was top-notch, and between Greg McAdoo's and Sam Altman's
fundraising demystification, DHH's evangelism of charging users, PG's
preaching about being good, and the opinionated snoring dude with the hat, it
was both an inspirational and entertaining day.

~~~
drusenko
the hat dude had some serious ego problems...

~~~
uvince
Watch out, we'll all be working for the hat guy some day.

------
richcollins
The first one literally changed my life.

I quit my job, found a co-founder and moved to California. It hasn't all been
easy since then but it has all been worthwhile :D

------
modoc
Thank you YC! And thank you everyone I met there! You were all great! So much
talent and potential in one room was very humbling.

Great speakers and great topics. I learned a lot, met a lot of folks, and had
fun. Thanks again!

------
cmer
The event was awesome as usual! Ran out of pizza pretty quickly but it
happens... I personally don't know anybody who had pizza. Rule of thumb is
generally 2-3 slices per person.

------
kyro
It was well worth my plane ride up. Much thanks for all the hard work you put
into it. I didn't meet many news.yc'ers, but perhaps you saw me, my name is
the same as my nick here. Anyways, all the talks were great, each speaker
added their own flavor, and sitting amongst people who were like minded and
driven entrepreneurs was pretty great. The pizza was really good, too. Thanks
again YC.

------
edw519
It was beyond my wildest expectations (and that doesn't happen often). I got
to put faces to the many names I've met here - it was great meeting all you
guys!

I finally met kirubakaran, alaskamiller, iamelgringo, dfranke, dcurtis,
Xichekolas, rms, and a whole bunch of lurkers. (Sorry if I missed anyone).
Hanging out with you guys was very cool and inspirational.

I only wished I could have finally met nickb. Every time someone said they saw
him, he went around the corner just before I got there.

The area and the facilities were top notch and our hosts were especially
gracious - thank you pg, Jessica, and Trevor!

Every speaker was exceptional. Thanks to all of you!

It might be a good idea to start thinking about how to measure the effect of
these kinds of programs by examining those of us who don't go through the
formal yc program. I certainly intend to do my part to positively effect that
metric.

Now back to the diaspora with my newfound energy and plans.

------
iamelgringo
Thanks for putting it together YC team. It really was a great experience.
Thanks for all the hard work and effort in setting everything up and in lining
up such a great set of speakers.

------
daryn
Thanks from me too! It was a great experience; entertaining, inspiring, and
educational.

I did hear a few people saying they wished they had learned more. If any of
you read this, I'm curious what you would have like to have seen/heard?

------
sid
Thanks for an awesome day. I would never had imagined that it would be
possible to listen to so many great speakers and thinkers together. It was
very inspiring and was one of those days that changed the way I look at my
life and career.

------
jon_dahl
Great event. Worth the plane ticket and hotel. Mix it up next year with a
different slate of speakers and topics, and I'll be back.

------
danielha
Thank you Jessica and Paul for organizing this!

------
run4yourlives
Actually, thanks to all of you for posting the speakers' videos. DHH alone was
well worth it.

------
johnm
Indeed! Startup School keeps getting better every year.

Jessica, PG, and crew -- thanks!

~~~
richcollins
This one was great but I missed seeing the YC founders talk.

------
chiamonkey
+1.. Thanks to all from YC and anyone involved in planning and coordinating
the event.

------
random1
Yeah woot it was awesome thank you

